# Speaking of snowstorm - show us a pic of some of the worst!



## Swedishchef (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys

With all this snow I was curious to see what it looks like before/during or after a bad storm in your parts of the world.

Upload some pics and tell us about it!

The first two pictures were after a storm that took place on Easter weekend, April 7th 2007. We received 96cm of snow in 3 days. The picture was taken at my in-law's place.

The other storm is a typical storm, once again, taken at my in-laws. We live near the coast and get high humidity precipitation bombs at times!

Andrew


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 1, 2013)

January 27, 2011....




.....Wife let me buy a big arse Snowblower after this......haven't had more than a 5 inch snowfall since


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a good size dumping!

What kind of a blower did you buy?

Andrew


----------



## charly (Jan 2, 2013)

2010 , East Berne,NY,,,,,  55 inches in 2 days...People had barns collapsing trapping and killing horses, cows, etc.  It was terrible!


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> That's a good size dumping!
> 
> What kind of a blower did you buy?
> 
> Andrew


 Areins 30 Deluxe from Home Depot.....my little Craftsman 5.5 HP 24 Inch Blower was worthless....this puppy is 14.5 HP....30 inch....with Heated Grips, and on demand Locking Axle


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 2, 2013)

charly said:


> 2010 , East Berne,NY,,,,, 55 inches in 2 days...People had barns collapsing trapping and killing horses, cows, etc. It was terrible!
> 
> View attachment 87515
> View attachment 87516
> ...


 Absolutely beautiful home


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice pictures Charly! That is one terrible snowstorm though. Was the snow wet? I presume it must have been.

Beer Belly: Ariens make some of the best snowblowers out there. I also have an Ariens Deluxe 30 and man oh man can it throw the snow! THe new ones have a 342cc engine and all deluxe machines now have a cat iron gearbox with the 5 year warranty. The rest of the machine has a 3 year warranty. I am yet to have any problems with mine and it's first 2 winters it sat outside under a tarp since I did not have a garage yet! Best investment of my life...

Andrew


----------



## charly (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Nice pictures Charly! That is one terrible snowstorm though. Was the snow wet? I presume it must have been.
> 
> Beer Belly: Ariens make some of the best snowblowers out there. I also have an Ariens Deluxe 30 and man oh man can it throw the snow! THe new ones have a 342cc engine and all deluxe machines now have a cat iron gearbox with the 5 year warranty. The rest of the machine has a 3 year warranty. I am yet to have any problems with mine and it's first 2 winters it sat outside under a tarp since I did not have a garage yet! Best investment of my life...
> 
> Andrew


Yes it was wet snow,,, after the first 24 inches I sheared a roll pin in my chain drive sprocket for my blower... Ugg,,, wife and I tore the the blower apart in my garage ,,, had to take the impeller, gear box off, etc. to get the drive shaft out that drives the auger... gear spun on the shaft so I couldn't fine the roll pin to drive it out,,, tractor places were booked with repairs,, I use the front end loader the rest of the day... That night in bed I got thinking,,,weld the gear onto the shaft,,, next morning over to the neighbors who had a nice size mig welder,,, fixed.. Still had to go out in the storm for new chain,,, it had kinked the chain when it jumped off. But we got up and running again,,, what a storm...


----------



## charly (Jan 2, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Absolutely beautiful home


We had it built and did some work ourselves as well,,,waited 20 years to build it,,, and 8 years later sold it to buy an 1840's farmhouse that had been redone with 96 acres,,,, never thought we would move,,oh well,,, wife always wanted an old farmhouse....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 2, 2013)

2010 was our big one here in the Tropics of Virginia. Had to dig my way out to the wood stacks and the generator shed four times. Out of power for seven days during the thing.

The wood stacks. Which have now been relocated right out the back door. Oh and that is heavy rubber roofing draped on top of them.  The foreground is the snow on the elevated deck.





The path to the generator shed.







Normal stuff for a lot of ya. But a record setter for us. What I don't have a pic of is the eight hundred and seventy-eight feet of the stuff between us and the road. Downhill. Took over a week to get out just as the generator gas was running out.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow. That is quite impressive BB. Remember: it is all relative to your "normal". If San Diego got 4 inches they would go nuts. 

that is a pretty impressive snowfall. And 850 foot driveway? That is proof that a storm like that is not normal: you wouldn't want to open it every week lol

Andrew


----------



## charly (Jan 2, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> 2010 was our big one here in the Tropics of Virginia. Had to dig my way out to the wood stacks and the generator shed four times. Out of power for seven days during the thing.
> 
> The wood stacks. Which have now been relocated right out the back door. Oh and that is heavy rubber roofing draped on top of them.  The foreground is the snow on the elevated deck.
> 
> ...


That's one time your glad you burn wood!  A wood stove can provide a lot of comforts in an emergency.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 2, 2013)

charly said:


> That's one time your glad you burn wood! A wood stove can provide a lot of comforts in an emergency.


 
Digging out those wood stacks and getting that wood out from under that roofing liked to have been it for me. That and the generator duty. The next summer I built a four cord woodshed behind the garage with a brick walkway and overhang. Then extended it for a generator shed and put two new generators in the thing. All right out the back door. Then we got hit again in 2011 and out of power for another week but I was kicking back staying warm lurking on hearth.com.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 2, 2013)

Pic 4711 was more ice than snow, rather have the snow, the next two pics are from this year two days after Christmas.

I think we received 18 - 20 inches from the storm after Christmas.


----------



## charly (Jan 2, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Digging out those wood stacks and getting that wood out from under that roofing liked to have been it for me. That and the generator duty. The next summer I built a four cord woodshed behind the garage with a brick walkway and overhang. Then extended it for a generator shed and put two new generators in the thing. All right out the back door. Then we got hit again in 2011 and out of power for another week but I was kicking back staying warm lurking on hearth.com.


BB, sounds like you got one up on mother nature, and got to enjoy it.. Made all that work worth while.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 2, 2013)

If only I had BB's money I would do the same as him 

Zap: are those from this Christmas?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> If only I had BB's money I would do the same as him
> 
> Zap: are those from this Christmas?


The last two are from 12-27-2012, it starting snowing just after 12 a.m., woke up to 18-20 inches of fluffy snow. (Thank God)


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2013)

charly said:


> 2010 , East Berne,NY,,,,, 55 inches in 2 days...People had barns collapsing trapping and killing horses, cows, etc. It was terrible!
> 
> View attachment 87515
> View attachment 87516
> ...


 

I remember folks going through that dump. Scary stuff when it comes down that hard and fast.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Jan 2, 2013)

No snow, no rain, not even real clouds today, it was even kinda warm.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL. Then Mr California steps into the conversation. Do you guys even need wood stoves? Seriously?

Andrew


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> LOL. Then Mr California steps into the conversation. Do you guys even need wood stoves? Seriously?
> 
> Andrew


The house warmed up 10 degrees after he posted the picture.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 2, 2013)

It's a chilly night here, -22C with wind. Not cold but cool. -22C without wind is cold.

Damn wind, it has not stopped for 3 days!

A


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes we do need wood/pellets stoves in California, at least on the north coast. For every day of nice sunny weather, we have ten of these.











oh and lots of fog


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> If only I had BB's money I would do the same as him


 
You have obviously never seen a wood shed built from three sections of pallet racking frames and purchased for five dollars a section at a bankruptcy auction roofed with new plywood and rubber roofing purchased at another bankruptcy auction. Total expenditure for the ugly bullet proof wood/generator shed, $28.00. Bought four of the generators when I heard the storm was coming and sold two of them when the snow started falling for what I paid for all four.

So BB still has his money.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 2, 2013)

I need to find bankruptcy auctions!

I still think you're rich.

What did you do before you retired?

Nice pics of Cali. I drove up the PCH from one end to the other a few years back. Nice drive. But if you wanna see real storms along a coast, move to Newfoundland, Canada. There's a town called Wreckhouse

Andrew


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Jan 2, 2013)

The PCH ends where the real North Coast begins.
Our storms are real enough.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 2, 2013)

Would your storms be the same as the ones that hit Vancouver Island or Vancouver itself?


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Would your storms be the same as the ones that hit Vancouver Island or Vancouver itself?


 
Yep, pretty much, maybe not as cold..


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 2, 2013)

RK_MacKendrick said:


> The PCH ends where the real North Coast begins.



I used to live at that end if the planet.  Graduated from Humboldt state


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Jan 2, 2013)

I am up in Crescent City, the edge of the known world.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely place.  I used to work for galea wildlife based in crescent city.  And yes,  it gets cold and damp!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 2, 2013)

- 18 at the moment, just getting ready to call it a night after I load the Liberty with Beech.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> What did you do before you retired?


 
Got paid an outrageous salary based on the price of oil. Worked for Mobil Oil.

Now live on dividends from Exxon/Mobil stock. Quit burning wood and burn oil. I need the income.


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2013)

RK_MacKendrick said:


> Yep, pretty much, maybe not as cold..


 
This winter northern CA is taking the brunt of the big storms. We got them in fall. Went from 75 days of sunshine to 75 days of rain.


----------



## charly (Jan 3, 2013)

-3 here @ 6:30 am.  Lots of coals in the Esse and the Fireview,,  just added more wood and away we go.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 3, 2013)

charly said:


> -3 here @ 6:30 am. Lots of coals in the Esse and the Fireview,, just added more wood and away we go.


 It was still - 18 when I made the coffee this morning, 68 in the bedroom,livingroom was 70 and the basement (location of the pellet stove & Lopi Liberty) was 80.

Loaded up the Liberty around 12 last night, had the Yankee Pellet Stove cranking away in the other corner. We still had nice coals from the Beech this morning, the Pellet Stove still had some left in it when I shut it down.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 3, 2013)

Snowmageddon 2010/2011. The winter I bought a blower and realized I HAD to do something about the ice dams and lack of insulation.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 3, 2013)

I had to run out and couldn't add the details. That winter the snow started the week before Christmas - I remember it clearly because our kids were born that week and it was snowing the entire time we were in hospital. From Christmas on it snowed at least once, sometimes twice a week through February.At times we had well over 2 feet on the ground and I had to dig trenches around the yard to get to the woodshed and we had to rake the roof from severe ice damming. I was still shoveling the driveway and with lack of sleep from infants and 6 foot snow piles it was taking hours each time so I finally broke down and bought an ariens. After a while even the ariens could not lift the snow over the piles that where taller than me and some neighbors where suggesting hiring somebody to come remove it... But there would have been nowhere to put it.

At one point the piles were so high I could almost climb on the roof without a ladder. There was a snow mountain at the mall something like a hundred feet high that didn't melt till June or maybe later.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 3, 2013)

What Ariens did you buy? If you get the models with the 305CC or 342+ CC it can throw it pretty high/far. I don't know what I would do without mine....

Nice pics!

Andrew


----------



## jharkin (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine is a little one - Compact 22, I think its only 200cc.   My drive as you can see is very small and I don't have space to store a bigger model.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 3, 2013)

Leave it outside, I did for 2 years and it worked great! I bought a proper tarp for it. One pull every storm and away it went! My only problem was that we  had a terrible rain storm. DUring the storm the tarp blew off (my fault) and water got all over it and froze. I ended up bending a push rod in the carburator. But I even left it outside during the summer in the full sun/rain with no tarp! No rust, no issues.

Do you get much snow where you are? I presume you must...

Andrew


----------



## jwoair23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are a few pictures from the storm here in Pittsburgh in 2010. That was one of the most awesome mornings, waking up on a Saturday to like 2 feet of snow!


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 4, 2013)

A day at the office.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 4, 2013)

bfunk13 said:


> A day at the office.
> View attachment 87801


 HOLY CRAP !


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 4, 2013)

bfunk13 said:


> A day at the office


 
Sweet chicken! What do you do for a living?

ANdrew


----------



## jharkin (Jan 4, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Leave it outside, I did for 2 years and it worked great! I bought a proper tarp for it. One pull every storm and away it went! My only problem was that we had a terrible rain storm. DUring the storm the tarp blew off (my fault) and water got all over it and froze. I ended up bending a push rod in the carburator. But I even left it outside during the summer in the full sun/rain with no tarp! No rust, no issues.
> 
> Do you get much snow where you are? I presume you must...
> 
> Andrew


 
Expensive things left outside tend to walk away.....


That was an exceptional winter for us - more than double average. Last winter was also exceptional at zero. This year is shaping up to be average which I think is around 45 to 50 in cumulative, around 1 or 2 6in storms per month from Christmas to late March.


----------



## ColdNH (Jan 4, 2013)

cool thread, ill bite, these were taken at my old house during the same winter jharkin is talking about.

Here is a shot during the summer





and then mid/late winter of 2010-2011





oh and 24" of snow in october of 2011, and then no snow the rest of the winter...


----------



## nate379 (Jan 4, 2013)

Is that up on the slope?



bfunk13 said:


> A day at the office.
> View attachment 87801


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 4, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Is that up on the slope?


No, it's a beautiful place in south central Wyoming. There are over 2000 natural gas and oil wells in this field. If the wind is blowing less than 30mph we consider it calm.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Jan 4, 2013)

A few years ago we got around 24 inches of snow in a storm. That is a lot for our area in Virginia. Snow bring out the kid in everyone.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wanna try that.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 4, 2013)

COldNH: Very nice place you have there. Man oh man that seems to be a decent dump!

Fuelfarmer: I love it! LOL. Quite ingenious way to snowboard on flat! lol


----------



## JustWood (Jan 4, 2013)

4-5' in 3 days Jan '10. Our average yearly snowfall is around 250". Big storms are pretty common here in the belt. Just another day for most when they hit . Most are equiped with serious snow moving iron
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Plow on this loader is 40" high.Pushing snow well over the top.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 4, 2013)

I aint got nothing impressive like most of those pics. Our biggest recent snowstorm was in 2010, February of that year we got hit with a nor'Easter one day (around a foot and a half or more), then two days later another big one hit (around another 10" or so). That's been the biggest one in the last 10 years. The winter of 2009/2010 was a pretty good one. We even had a big one in mid-March of that year (around a foot). Here's some pics of the Feb. snows from 2010...


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 5, 2013)

Scotty those are still pretty impressive pics! Like I mentioned before, it's all relative to your "normal"....

Where I currently live we normally get 30cm (12 inches) in a storm. We start to say "hmmm..it's a lot of snow" when we get 45-50cm. lol.


----------



## stejus (Jan 5, 2013)

Winter 2010/2011 This was early Feb 2011. The first pic with the red arrow shows some of my rear deck where we have a hot tub buried under the snow. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 88052
View attachment 88053
View attachment 88054


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow. That is a very decent pile of snow! And it does not look to be fluffy at all. AKA heart attack snow!


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jan 21, 2013)

My ol girl Cheyenne (Lost her this summer) followin me across the deck





I don't have alot of pics from the 09/10 winter. It was storm after storm after storm and i don't think i ever got out of the plow truck. lol


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 21, 2013)

We just received a sad 8 inches yesterday. I only enjoy 18+ inches! lol

Nice dog!


----------



## davmor (Jan 25, 2013)

March 2012.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 25, 2013)

davmor said:


> View attachment 90863
> View attachment 90864
> View attachment 90865
> View attachment 90866
> ...


 That is a very picturesque house! And a nice storm to boot!


----------



## tsquini (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 26, 2013)

Tom: was all that snow in ONE storm?


----------



## NextEndeavor (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are a few shots of southern Iowa, December 2007.  Being in the utility business ..... don't ever want to do this one again!  Weeks of damage repair, poles snapped, lines down, services ripped off houses, then it got cold.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 27, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Tom: was all that snow in ONE storm?


 
That was 2010, we had 4 weekends in a row where we got between 5 - 10 inches. At the time it was crazy. I miss it now. Since that year, we have gotten very little snow in the past 2 years.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 28, 2013)

NextEndeavor said:


> Here are a few shots of southern Iowa, December 2007. Being in the utility business ..... don't ever want to do this one again! Weeks of damage repair, poles snapped, lines down, services ripped off houses, then it got cold.


 Ice is one of the prettiest sights however it is the most devastating. In Quebec we got one heck of an ice storm in 1998.
Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 28, 2013)

tsquini said:


> That was 2010, we had 4 weekends in a row where we got between 5 - 10 inches. At the time it was crazy. I miss it now. Since that year, we have gotten very little snow in the past 2 years.


 That is what happens. LOL. We complain when we get it but then we miss it if we don't. I guess it's human nature!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 28, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Ice is one of the prettiest sights however it is the most devastating. In Quebec we got one heck of an ice storm in 1998.
> Andrew


 
Same here . . . we were personally without power for 14 days. I lucked out though and was able to get a generator three or four days into the power outage which was a life saver since it was in my pre-woodstove days.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 28, 2013)

Jake: The same storm that hit quebec that hit you guys. What a mess it was. I can say one thing: a wood stove in this province, especially in the rural areas, is an asset. That is why I really wanted one in the first place. I had never heated with wood but I know that since 1998 lots of people in Quebec want wood stoves so I decided to put one in my basement. And I have not looked back since nor will I ever go without one again!

Andrew


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 28, 2013)

Front and back yards. This is by no means a big snow but it seems that this is all we can get around here. This came Wednesday night and Friday afternoon. I have seen it to the top of the fence thought one time. Living along this road is like living along an interstate at least when it snows traffic is moving more slowly thus reducing the road noise. New Creek is on the other side of the road


----------



## Xena (Jan 30, 2013)

Blizzard of 78' was big but I was 16 and there were no iPhones and digital cameras
so I don't have pictures but here is winter 2011 in my town.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 30, 2013)

Xena said:


> Blizzard of 78' was big but I was 16 and there were no iPhones and digital cameras
> so I don't have pictures but here is winter 2011 in my town.


Now that looks like a real winter. I love it!


----------

